
Show HN: Market Share of Mobile SDKs - arielm
https://appfigures.com/top-sdks
======
arielm
There are so many 3rd party tools to help you build and make money with apps,
but it's hard to tell which are the more popular ones.

We've (Appfigures) been scanning iOS and Android app's for SDKs as part of our
platform, and we now make the market share data public.

